# [SOLVED] Atapi Driver ERROR 39! Urgent please help



## Nvideaguru (May 15, 2008)

Hello,
Started having problems with my secondary computer, I put a cd in my cd drive and it did not work. I checked in the control panel on device manager and clicked on dvd-cd rom drives. I double clicked on HL-DT-ST dvd-RW Gsa-H60L ATA Device and I read that "windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39). Running Windows Vista Home Premium. According to report below it says XE for processer, dont know what that is about, but it is a Pentium D.

Here is sys info.


> PC Wizard 2008 Version 1.84
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Owner: Shane
> ...





Can someone help me fix my problem


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Atapi Driver ERROR 39! Urgent please help*

HI Nvideaguru! :wave:

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Did you try to delete the lower filter and the upper filter on the registry?

*Delete Lower Filter/Upper Fitler*




Just make sure to make a backup of your registry before proceed to delete the lower filter and upper filter. And make sure you didn't delete the wrong registry too :smile:


----------



## Nvideaguru (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Atapi Driver ERROR 39! Urgent please help*

Hi! :wave:Thanks for the reply! I made a backup of the registry. I navigated through the registry editor, but cant find the Upper Filters!!:4-dontkno

Once in " 4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318" the following are shown:

-(Default)
-Class
-ClassDesc
-EnumPropPages32
-IconPath
-Installer32
-LowerFilters
-NoInstallClass
-SilentInstall

Deleted LowerFilters. Is a restart required?

Edit: OMG! It worked!! Thanks so much!


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Atapi Driver ERROR 39! Urgent please help*

Hi again Nvideaguru! :wave:

Sorry for the late reply, being busy handling other thread just now :grin:

So you managed to get it working? Glad to hear that :grin:

Hope you enjoy your stay here. You can ask for any assistance anytime here :grin:


----------



## LCM99 (May 17, 2008)

hi, i got the same problem, althought i follow the step to delete the lower filter, but my dvd rom still not function, can you help me? my model is same with above HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GSA-H60L. is that need to reinstall the dvd driver, but i cannot find the driver!


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi LCM99! 

Did you try to check out your manufacturer website. If you still have a same issue after that, create a new thread and I'll guide you there, this thread marked as resolved. Also, try to find the Lower Filter and Upper Filter as previous, see if you missed them accidently


----------



## mess25 (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't beleive that worked!!!! Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

